# Car Lease/Rental



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi all

Despite looking at various websites, I was not able to find this information.

How much should I plan on spending monthly to rent/Lease a Sedan such as:

Nicely equipped Audi A4,VW Passat or similar type of Lexus.

I have seen some prices for 4x4's and entry level mitsubishis, but I have been unable to price European style Sedans.


----------



## trillian001 (Nov 3, 2008)

frenchy said:


> Hi all
> 
> Despite looking at various websites, I was not able to find this information.
> 
> ...


hi ~ depends which company you look at and if you are on a loyalty program or not and how long you want to rent for. Most only do 30 day rentals - discount probably one of the cheapest- can range from AED1500 to AED9000 for a chev capitiva and the like a month but you wont get an audi. I rent from Sixt - am a Skywards Gold get a discount and rent a merc 180 comp at about AED4500 a month plus points.
have not looked at leasing options...should look at buying rather...great resales on the market now.


----------

